# for Plowing 2004 Rubicon VS 2012 Rubicon both 2 door



## ken643

Hi my fellow Jeep snow plowers. Last thing we are all thinking of in summer is snow. But Id like to get some opinions from all of you. I have a proven animal 2004 Jeep Rubicon with a 7'-6" Fisher plow. Jeep has done a superb job plowing all the years I have owned it. But it starting to show some rust in a few spots, still runs strong with only 74,000 miles on it very well maintained. 

For mostly comfort reasons I was looking at moving to a 2012 Rubicon and swapping plow and lights etc.. over to it. Or sell 2004 and put all new on the 2012, or not do any of it that's where you guys come in. The 2004 has the 4.0 which is unstoppable, just don't know much about the 3.6 other than more horsepower. All information and preferences along with experiences are very appreciated. Thank you all

Ken


----------



## JK-Plow

If it has the 3.6, that is a very good engine. A Michigan company AEV would change out the enigne on the JK's that had the first enigne the 3.8. But when the 3.6 came out, they found it to be a very good engine. I had a 2007 JK with the 3.8 enigne and didn't have a problem when it came to plowing. But the 3.6 is by far superior.


----------



## ken643

JK-Plow;2146440 said:


> If it has the 3.6, that is a very good engine. A Michigan company AEV would change out the enigne on the JK's that had the first enigne the 3.8. But when the 3.6 came out, they found it to be a very good engine. I had a 2007 JK with the 3.8 enigne and didn't have a problem when it came to plowing. But the 3.6 is by far superior.


Thanks for the input. Still thinking about doing it. The 4.0 is bullet proof


----------



## ken643

ken643;2146445 said:


> Thanks for the input. Still thinking about doing it. The 4.0 is bullet proof


Looks like I am going to do it, the dealer called me and made a better deal. So looking like next season Ill be in a 2012 Rubicon. Tomorrow we do the deal if all goes well


----------



## EHoward19

Hey Ken, I have plowed with Jeeps mostly, I started with an 07 4 door unlimited sahara, used an 2011 sahara, now I have a 2015 Sahara. I can tell you that the 3.6 is definitely a much smoother ride, and I haven't had any issues plowing with it. If you are looking for mounts I have an extra set, just let me know.


----------



## ken643

EHoward19;2146803 said:


> Hey Ken, I have plowed with Jeeps mostly, I started with an 07 4 door unlimited sahara, used an 2011 sahara, now I have a 2015 Sahara. I can tell you that the 3.6 is definitely a much smoother ride, and I haven't had any issues plowing with it. If you are looking for mounts I have an extra set, just let me know.


Great to hear, will be picking up the 2012 Tuesday. Thank you for the offer, but I'll probably have my dealer install everything. Exactly what I'm looking for a few more comforts. Thanks!


----------



## EHoward19

Make sure to post some pics!


----------



## ken643

EHoward19;2146805 said:


> Make sure to post some pics!


Will do for sure, have to switch over all my Rigid LED lights and winch etc...


----------



## ken643

Here is the 2012 Rubicon I bought. More pics to come when everything is switched over.


----------



## EHoward19

Looks nice, how many miles?


----------



## ken643

59,363 Miles. 2012, pretty much loaded except cloth seats. But they are heated and heated side view mirrors which will be a big plus


----------



## ken643

Getting there, Plow frame, wiring and controller installed. 1 LED light bar transferred over. More to come.


----------



## EHoward19

Looking good, Do you have an Spod for the lights?


----------



## ken643

EHoward19;2147514 said:


> Looking good, Do you have an Spod for the lights?


I still have 2 pair of Rigid dually D2 lights and 1 pair of Rigid D2XL lights to mount. I'll be using the window pillar mounts and bumpers for the rest. Then the winch goes on.


----------



## buttaluv

Sweet man, can't wait to watch some new videos!


----------



## ken643

Hope we get snow so I can take some,lol.


----------



## ken643

Installed the Rigid D2XL lights today on the pillar mounts, 2 pair of Rigid D2's to go yet and my amber strobe.


----------



## ken643

Getting there, Plow on


----------



## EHoward19

Nice, is that a brand new plow? It's going to be difficult watching your videos now, I am so used to the yellow Jeep


----------



## ken643

New mold board, went from 6'9 to 7'6 upgrade done back in January.


----------



## PlowWrangler

I plow with a wrangler jk 2014. I have the 7' boss sport duty plow on it. What would be some good upgrades to do before this next season? I have heard of people using airbags in their springs... Any thought?


----------



## ken643

PlowWrangler said:


> I plow with a wrangler jk 2014. I have the 7' boss sport duty plow on it. What would be some good upgrades to do before this next season? I have heard of people using airbags in their springs... Any thought?
> View attachment 165980


I had Timbren blocks installed, I had them in my TJ Rubicon and had them installed again in the JK Rubicon they did the job great, no problems. I expect the same from them in the JK

PS: It looks like you have a winch, what bumper are you using? I'm trying to get my Warn Power plant mounted on my JK but most bumpers seem to use the same mounting areas as the plow frame. I should say most reasonably priced bumpers.


----------



## PlowWrangler

I use a bestop bumbler with a warm xrc winch


----------



## ken643

PlowWrangler said:


> I use a bestop bumbler with a warm xrc winch


Never heard of that, When I think "best top" I think Soft tops. Thanks Ill check it out


----------



## PlowWrangler

https://www.bestop.com/high-access-design/. I love the bumper. It's beefy as hell, and can take an impact. I have hit steel posts with it with only a scratch on the bumper and a damaged pole. It also doesn't get affected by the plow mount at all.


----------



## ken643

PlowWrangler said:


> I use a bestop bumbler with a warm xrc winch


Could I trouble you for some more pics of that bumper with plow and without if you have them? Thanks!


----------



## PlowWrangler

It won't let me upload them. I have a few good pics that will show you a good look at the mounting and clearances. What's your email?


----------



## ken643

PlowWrangler said:


> It won't let me upload them. I have a few good pics that will show you a good look at the mounting and clearances. What's your email?


[email protected], Thanks rear as well if you have any


----------



## EHoward19

What are you guys doing for sidewalks and walkways? I was thinking about making a mount for my Toro single stage blower. Or are you guys just plowing driveways?


----------



## ken643

I mostly just plow driveways, however i have a few wslks. I have a Toro I think it a 418 or 421 model, I fold handle bars in half, throw it and a gallon gas container in back of jeep, fits no problem with back seat out or folded forward


----------



## EHoward19

ken643 said:


> I mostly just plow driveways, however i have a few wslks. I have a Toro I think it a 418 or 421 model, I fold handle bars in half, throw it and a gallon gas container in back of jeep, fits no problem with back seat out or folded forward


I wish my customers didn't want shoveling, but around me my clients want walkways/sidewalks done, and I shovel around cars and garage doors. I have about 20 accounts and it really adds time onto my route, but I get paid more. I used to leave a snowblower and gas can in my Jeep but I can't get the gas smell out for weeks. I think I will rig up something for my snowblowers.


----------



## ken643

Jeep is all done, everything swapped over form the 2004.


----------



## EHoward19

Nice, I love the back up lights. Im going to have to get those done on my Jeep. Also looking at getting hide away strobes


----------



## TRplow

Nice looking setup. I've just did the same went from 2004 to a 2013 sport and got a used Western HTS. Did my own install and can't believe how much more factory wiring in a JK compared to a TJ. Did you do anything about installing air shocks or other things to compensate for the front end weight of the plow? Mine dropped almost 2 inches with the plow so ended up installing some Monroe air shocks....which was easy on the drivers side and a real pain on the passenger side.


----------



## EHoward19

TRplow said:


> Nice looking setup. I've just did the same went from 2004 to a 2013 sport and got a used Western HTS. Did my own install and can't believe how much more factory wiring in a JK compared to a TJ. Did you do anything about installing air shocks or other things to compensate for the front end weight of the plow? Mine dropped almost 2 inches with the plow so ended up installing some Monroe air shocks....which was easy on the drivers side and a real pain on the passenger side.


Timbrens are the way to go, they stop the sagging.


----------



## ken643

TRplow said:


> Nice looking setup. I've just did the same went from 2004 to a 2013 sport and got a used Western HTS. Did my own install and can't believe how much more factory wiring in a JK compared to a TJ. Did you do anything about installing air shocks or other things to compensate for the front end weight of the plow? Mine dropped almost 2 inches with the plow so ended up installing some Monroe air shocks....which was easy on the drivers side and a real pain on the passenger side.


The JK's clearly were made to have a nicer ride. The springs in the front are softer. With the plow frame, winch plate and warn power plant winch alone I would say my Jeep sits 1 1/2 to 2 inches lower in the front. I have the Timbren blocks installed also. With the weight of the stuff mentioned above I am already at the Timbren blocks point of contact, So adding the plow doesn't drop it much more at all. I just ordered 1.75 inch coil spring spacers from Quadratec (Rubicon Express). This should level off my Jeep for everyday driving. I considered air shocks and I called both Gabrial and Monroe. Gabrial had nothing for my Jeep. Monroe had something close, but said all they had was about 3/4 in shorter then a factory shock. So I didn think that would work well considering I needed at least 1 1/2 to make the Jeep level. Monroe gave me part number is MA777, they said I still had to check on the room diameter wise.. I opted for the spacers they will be installed when I get them, I just ordered them a day ago.


----------



## TRplow

The part number for the Monroe's that fit are MA793. The drivers side went on with no problem as the air hose cleared the shock support flange but not so for the passenger side. Had to remove about a 3/4" square of steel to get the air hose connector to fit. Don't know why one side would clear and the other wouldn't.


----------



## theplowmeister

PlowWrangler said:


> I plow with a wrangler jk 2014. I have the 7' boss sport duty plow on it. What would be some good upgrades to do before this next season? I have heard of people using airbags in their springs... Any thought?
> View attachment 165980


First thing I would do is get real snow tires, Blizzaks 
then when mounting the plow I would take off the winch and bumper you are severely over loading the front end having both on. Its what, 6 bolts and 5 wires to take off the winch/bumper.

JMO


----------



## EHoward19

ken643 said:


> The JK's clearly were made to have a nicer ride. The springs in the front are softer. With the plow frame, winch plate and warn power plant winch alone I would say my Jeep sits 1 1/2 to 2 inches lower in the front. I have the Timbren blocks installed also. With the weight of the stuff mentioned above I am already at the Timbren blocks point of contact, So adding the plow doesn't drop it much more at all. I just ordered 1.75 inch coil spring spacers from Quadratec (Rubicon Express). This should level off my Jeep for everyday driving. I considered air shocks and I called both Gabrial and Monroe. Gabrial had nothing for my Jeep. Monroe had something close, but said all they had was about 3/4 in shorter then a factory shock. So I didn think that would work well considering I needed at least 1 1/2 to make the Jeep level. Monroe gave me part number is MA777, they said I still had to check on the room diameter wise.. I opted for the spacers they will be installed when I get them, I just ordered them a day ago.


Ken did you ever get the spacers installed? I was thinking about getting them for my Jeep as well. Just had the plow installed today, and have timbrens, but I want something that will lift the Jeep up a little.


----------



## ken643

EHoward19 said:


> Ken did you ever get the spacers installed? I was thinking about getting them for my Jeep as well. Just had the plow installed today, and have timbrens, but I want something that will lift the Jeep up a little.


Sorry for the delay in response. Yes, I had 1.75 inch "Rubicon Express" spring spacers put in the front only. The Jeep now sits perfect. I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## ken643

Pics as promised. This is with 1.75 Rubicon Express spring spacers in the front only. Rear is stock


----------



## EHoward19

Thanks Ken! I actually put the Timbrens and the Rubicon Express Spacers in my Jeep as well. But it has really affected the ride, you can feel it bounce around a lot more now. Are you noticing the same thing?


----------



## ken643

EHoward19 said:


> Thanks Ken! I actually put the Timbrens and the Rubicon Express Spacers in my Jeep as well. But it has really affected the ride, you can feel it bounce around a lot more now. Are you noticing the same thing?


Yes, sadly the nice cushy ride is gone. But you do what you have to. Jeeps plow snow fantastic. But I came from a TJ 2004 Rubicon so this one is still more comphy. lol


----------

